# My dad's personality type?



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

All right, I had my dad pegged as an ISTP because I thought, well, he's very introverted, very detail oriented, very logical, and very flexible. Now I'm not so sure. Here are some observations:

-He's not very good at putting himself into other peoples' shoes. My emotional outbursts seemed to confuse him. So I'm pretty sure he's T except that I've seen him get very emotional over certain things. I've seen him cry on some occasions that my mom, definitely an F, didn't cry over. I think my mom is more Fi and he's more Fe (to my understanding, Fe is more expressive with emotions and Fi is more repressive, as an INFP, I'm definitely Fi). But thinking is definitely dominant with him because when it comes to decision making, he's always going to pick the logical choice.

-He's extremely logical. He's a computer programmer and enjoys math and science. Yet he's also extremely creative (which is why he's the parent I get along with the most). He's written several realistic fiction stories and also some science fiction (he loves science fiction, especially Star Trek).

-He's definitely got a cave he retreats to. He does enjoy his alone time and doesn't have many friends. He does have one very close friend he had since he was a kid. Like I said before, he and I get along pretty well unless he's misinterpreting or disregarding my emotions, then we couldn't be more different. He does have a lot of good acquaintances (I'd call them friends, he calls them acquaintances, they're people he spends time with and enjoys their company). I think he defers to my mom or his one best friend for anything deep and heartfelt and prefers to just have fun with people who enjoy the same activities and have the same sense of humor.

-He enjoys writing stories but all of his stories have some grounding in reality. He prefers to thoroughly research his ideas and come up with a combination of his creative ideas and reality (which may be a reason he likes sci-fi so much, that seems to be what it is all about). 

-His parents' types are ESTJ (his dad) and ISTJ (his mom). They were very strict and I don't think they allowed many displays of emotion. My mom says that my dad hides a lot of his feelings because of this, which makes sense because it does take a lot for him to get emotional. And I have a lot of trouble communicating with his parents, my grandparents because we're so completely different.

-He's very detail oriented and grounded in the here and now. Except I've often seen him use "what if" scenarios in order to figure things out. With two extremely Sensing parents, I think that may be something they taught him.

So what are your thoughts? I'm leaning toward INTP (which would mean I'm actually not the only N in my family, yay). Thoughts?


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm leaning more towards ISTJ, but this is kind of an uneducated guess.

The reasons for this is:

1. He is very grounded in reality and details. 
2. He doesn't read people very well, even though he has a big heart.
3. He's very creative in a practical sense. INTPs are more creative in an abstract sense.
4. He has a very closed persona, and is not easily ready to trust. He only shares himself with very close friends.

ISTJ is my guess. I don't see him as being a perceiver. Being a J mostly means he desires closure. 

The way you described your dad makes me feel a little sad. I get the impression his needs aren't being completely met. I'm glad you get along with him though, and love him very much.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

@Kytaari Yeah I see ISTJ but I always sort of thought STJs weren't very creative people. My dad is extremely creative. He just likes to make sure his creativity is very logical. I find that odd but it's actually a good balance, I get the feeling most sci-fi writers are the same way.

He's also not really rigid the way most Judgers are. His office space can get cluttered. Also, my ISTJ grandmother and he are extremely different people, she's far more neat and organized and strict than he is. She used to be a women's Sunday school leader (still is sometimes) so I guess coming up with the lessons is creative.

I think his needs are being met. My mom provides the voice of feelings for him, which he really needs. Actually, my thought is perhaps he was born ISFJ and with strong ESTJ and ISTJ influences, he became very logical and practical. He's also left handed. I don't know if that counts for anything but I think left handed people are a bit stronger in both the left and right brained activities because they were raised to be.

If he's not N and my grandparents aren't N and my mom and her family certainly aren't Ns, I wonder where I got the iNtuitive-ness as strongly as I did...


----------



## snowbird (Jan 29, 2012)

Why not your first thought, that he's INTP? My husband is INTP, and he is grounded with reality and details. He also loves to write science fiction, and he watches science fiction movies on TV. He's grounded with the here and now, but his preference is to be in his dreamworld of work, projects, watching movies, being alone, etc. I'd vote for INTP, much more so than ISTP or ISTJ. You father doesn't sound active enough to be an ISTP, but maybe you didn't mention enough risky activities that he does. Good luck with this.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@KateMarie999

Being an STJ doesn't mean a person is any less creative or any more organized than anyone else. That's not what the letters represent.

That being said, it sounds like your dad is an ISTJ.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

hah i have a friend with who i am debating is her dad ISTP or ISTJ
funny thing - she is ISFP or INFP


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

i lean towards INTP also...


----------

